# Jobs in Television



## PAOBrien (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am making the big move to Dubai in November (in time for the 7's) and I am hoping to find a job within Dubai's television industry. I am currently based in London, employed as an acquisitions exec for a distribution company. Not keen to take a career break while in Dubai - would appreciate and advice or contacts, agencies I could forward my resume to.

Many thanks!


----------

